# Accutron Madness



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

Here's what's on my desk today. The photo is missing another World Timer which is at a friend's place:










All of these watches, but one, have just come back from Silver Hawk's place. I now have multiple World Timers, multiple D style, multiple Astronauts. Don't even get me started about my Electro-Chron collection (which is huge)! I DO only have one of the bow tie lug Accutron.

In spite of lightening my collection by 3 of the Deep Seas (not pictured here), I STILL have two of them (so if anybody missed out on one of the Deep Seas I will have another to sell). They are all lovely watches, and (so far it seems) quite a bit less fussy to keep running than the Hamiltons.


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

hi all very nice i like them all .all the best woody77.


----------



## ETCHY (Aug 3, 2004)

They're all cool but that D shaped one is superb.

Any chance of a close up of it?

Cheers

Dave


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

woody77 said:


> hi all very nice i like them all .all the best woody77.


Here's what the "D" style looks like up close:


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

How does that "D" shape feel on the wrist? Does it not dig into the back of your hand like some divers I could mention?


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

I have three different "D" shapes - Hamilton, Omega and Bulova. None of them have ever bothered me.


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

Very interesting, never even seen one before!! Was it a style phase in the 60's or does the D mean anything??

That's what i like about this Forum, am always learning something new!! :yes:


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

The"D" is just the shape. Will post other D styles later. It was just one manifestation of the asymmetric look of the atomic age.


----------

